# [DUP] ftp-Server gesuch

## Gibheer

Ich suche einen ftp-Server. Ich weis das es viele nter gentoo gibt, doch keiner hat mich bisher ueberzeugen koennen. proftpd ist mir viel zu ploed zu konfigurieren und pure-ftpd kann ich nciht ordentlich Administrieren.

Unter Windows gab es diesen einfachzubedienenden Bulletproofftpserver. Bei diesem Server hatte man einer uebersicht ueber alle User die gerade auf dem Server sind und mit wievielen Verbindungen. Man konnte diese kicken, bannen oder den Server einfach von Usern leerraeumen lassen. Die Userverwaltung ging schnell von der Hand, ein Klick, ein paar Ordner festgelegt und schon konnte es losgehen. Links konnte man auf Wunsch umwandeln lassen in Ordner, man konnte den Speed fuer jeden User einzeln einstellen und noch viele andere gute Dinge die ich an diesem Server sehr geschaetzt habe.

Gibt es einen Server unter Linux der mit diesem Server mithalten kann und genauso einfach zu administrieren ist?

----------

## sirro

Wie immer an dieser Stelle von mir der Tipp: SFTP!!!

An zweiter Stelle: wenns denn unbedingt FTP sein muss, dann vsftp (meine Meinung)

An dritter: Der Thread wird sicher ge[DUP]t. Kannst also schonmal die Suchfunktion bemuehen und die anderen Themen suchen  :Wink: 

EDIT: ich bin wie immer zu gut fuer diese Welt und hab einen rausgesucht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=257577

----------

## Gibheer

ich habe bereits gesucht gehabt, und nichts gefunden. Ich bin leider nicht einer der User, die einfach posten ohne das sie gesucht haben.

Ausserdem habe ich auch ja auch gefragt, weil ich bisher keine guten Server gefunden hatte und pro/pure-ftpd die wohl bekannteren sind.

Nachtrag: ich habe mir gerade mal die Beschreibung zu vsftpd und sftpd durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass ist genau die richtung, die ich nciht benoetige. Da ich virtuelle User brauche (die die beiden Server nicht unterstuetzen) kann ich damit noch weniger anfangen, als mit pure/pro-ftpd -.-

----------

## b3cks

Für die bekannten FTP-Server gibt es auch diverse GUIs. Dann haste das auch so schön einfach, wie unter Windows. Such mal ein bisschen bei Google und im Portage.

Und warum eigentlich immer dieses "Warum geht das nicht so einfach wie...". Einen Server setzt man meistens auf und konfiguriert ihn ein mal. Dadurch weiß man, was der Server kann, was man verboten hat etc. Dann heißt es Config-File speichern (und backup) und das wars. Und was die User angeht gibt es zur Not auch Scripte.

GProFTPD (GTK ProFTP GUI): http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html

PureFTPD GTK GUI: http://pureftpd.sourceforge.net/

PureAdmin (GTK PureFTPd GUI): http://purify.sourceforge.net/

KcmPureFTPd (QT PureFTPd GUI): http://lkr.sourceforge.net/kcmpureftpd/index.html

----------

## makenoob

nabend,

auch wenns nur was für den proftpd ist, finde diese Tipps dennoch nicht schlecht.

HTH

Marc

----------

## Haldir

glftpd, ist zwar binary only, aber einfach zu konfigurieren und unterstützt zusätzliche Features, die FTP Betreiber mit virtuellen Usern ganz gerne haben....

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich hab proftpd drauf und dazu gibts auch genug tipps im forum wie man das am besten einstellt, funzt wunderbar bei mir

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich kann glftpd auch wärmstens empfehlen. Einfach zu konfigurieren, eigene user, nette Statistiken, TLS/SSL-Verschlüsselung.

----------

## Ragin

Ich hab zu Hause auf meinem Router/Firewall/FTP-/Webserver proftpd laufen und muss sagen, dass er von der Config her recht minimalistisch angelegt ist.

Insgesamt ist dieser Server sehr einfach einzustellen. Man muss halt mal was nachlesen, aber da kommt man auch bei anderen nicht drumherum.

Auf meinem richtigen Webserver habe ich dann vsftpd laufen, der sich eigentlich auch recht einfach zu konfigurieren lies.

Und wenn du auf gar nix Bock hast installier dir Webmin. Der kann proftpd und vsftpd verwalten. Allerdings ist die händische Konfiguration manchmal doch besser und leichter.

----------

## amne

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ich bin wie immer zu gut fuer diese Welt und hab einen rausgesucht:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=257577

 

Dankeschön, brauch ich nur mehr zumachen. Bitte im oben gennanten Thread die Diskussion weiterführen.

----------

